

Ask HN: What are some exciting “soon to arrive” computing technologies? - andrewstuart

im not talking maybe or fantasy or out there. Talking about really interesting new stuff that is on the cusp of widespread take up but the computing industry. Maybe software or hardware.
======
gjvc
[http://www.microsoft.com/microsoft-surface-hub/en-
us](http://www.microsoft.com/microsoft-surface-hub/en-us)

from Jefferson Han, of Perceptive Pixel and talk from 2006 (yes before the
iPhone)

[http://www.ted.com/talks/jeff_han_demos_his_breakthrough_tou...](http://www.ted.com/talks/jeff_han_demos_his_breakthrough_touchscreen?language=en)

------
mc_hammer
oculus

ms holo lense

bitcoin

drones

self driving cars

NASA em drive

DARPA self balancing robo dog

hoverboards www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bfa9HrieUyQ

3d printing

self healing concrete

i need a new keyboard thats comfy, thinking like 2 sticky sensors that you put
on the back of your palms under the knuckles, that read the keystrokes you
intend to push but theres no keyboard there, so you can type on air

